# Wartezeiten beim Arzt - wieso sind sie so lang?



## Magogan (16. Juni 2011)

Hiho,

ich war heute beim Arzt und habe ca. 40 Minuten warten müssen. Bei anderen Ärzten sind es auch mal 1,5 Stunden ... obwohl man einen Termin hat!

Ist es bei euch auch so schlimm? Kann man dagegen nicht irgendwas tun? Oder brauchen wir mehr Ärzte?

Ich finde das immer sehr langweilig, meist sitzt man da rum und hat nicht mal eine Zeitschrift zum Lesen, weil 95% aller ausliegenden Zeitschriften für Frauen sind ...

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## iShock (16. Juni 2011)

Jau beim Zahnarzt wart ich auch gern mal 30 Minuten wenn ich pünktlich bin und nen Termin hab....


Naja solang ich immer meinen Mp3 Player dabei hab gehts mit dem warten, ansonsten werd ich aber echt ungeduldig x)


----------



## jolk (16. Juni 2011)

Weil es immer mehr Arztserien gibt!
->Leute denken öfters sie sind krank
->mehr Leute beim Arzt
->längere Wartezeiten für dich


werd Privatpatient.


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> werd Privatpatient.



Was kostet so eine private Krankenversicherung denn?


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2011)

Geld, hab ich gehört.


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, aber wie viel?


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie viel?



Zu viel für dich.
Entnehme ich einfach mal deiner naiven Frage.


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte nur eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon haben, wie viel ich bezahlen müsste, wenn ich privat versichert wäre - ob ich es mir leisten kann, ist jetzt erstmal egal. Als Student werde ich es mir jedenfalls erstmal nicht leisten können  Höchstens nach dem Studium, wenn überhaupt :O


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Geld, hab ich gehört.



Nein! Ich bezahle immer in Naturalien. <3 Sorry...aber die Antwort war sowas von saudämlich, selbst auf so ne blöde Frage.

Private Krankenversicherung darf sich eh nicht jeder holen, entweder man ist selbstständig oder das monatliche Gehalt übersteigt einen bestimmten Wert, sonst gehts eh nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2011)

Beitragsbemessungsgrenzen für die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung:
4125 € /Monat

Wenn du dieses Jahr mind. 49500€ bekommst, darfst du nächstes Jahr in die Private Krankenversicherung.
Wenn du Beamter oder Selbstständiger bist, sind die Regeln anders.

Beachte: Aus einer privaten Krankenversicherung kannst du nicht einfach so aussteigen und wieder in eine gesetzliche Krankenversicherung zurück.


Kostenbeispiel:

männlich, 30 Jahre, ab 186,69€/Monat mit 300€ Selbstbeteiligung

Die monatliche Rate steigt natürlich jedes Jahr. Teilweise bis zu 30%. Für 2011 waren es durchschittlich 7% mehr. Je älter man wird, desto mehr zahlt man dann für die Versicherung.

Der genaue Beitrag hängt von deinen Wünschen ab, was du alles haben willst (Einzelzimmer, Chefarzt, Krankengeld im Krankenhaus, Krankengeld @home, etc.) und von deinem Gesundheitszustand.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juni 2011)

Die Wartezeiten beim Arzt sind, wie schon erwähnt, auf erhöhte Patientenzahlen zurückzuführen, von denen tatsächlich einige mit jedem quersitzenden Furz zum Arzt gehen. Das andere Problem ist der Fachärztemangel in Deutschland, den viele dauernd bemängeln. Gerade auf dem Land gibt es immer weniger Ärzte - von uns aus ist der nächste schlichte Allgemeinmediziner beispielsweise 15km entfernt. Da es in vielen anderen Ländern aber deutlich bessere Bezahlung zu besseren Arbeitsbedingungen für Ärzte gibt als in Deutschland, wandern immer mehr junge, gut ausgebildete Ärzte aus Deutschland aus. Der Numerus Clausus wird trotzdem nicht gelockert oder abgeschafft - der ist ja eine urdeutsche Institution! Ich könnte mich darüber lange aufregen, aber das lass ich jetzt lieber.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. Juni 2011)

Ich würde auch einfach mal sagen, dass mehr Menschen zum Arzt gehn und oftmals sich nicht richtig anmelden.

Nach dem Motto " Hallo, bin krank, ham se nen Termin" und am Ende sitzen se da und sind so krank, dass von Kopf bis Fuß alles untersucht werden muss und der Arzt ging von nem Schnupfen aus^^





Offtopic:


schneemaus schrieb:


> [...], wandern immer mehr junge, gut ausgebildete Ärzte aus Deutschland aus. Der Numerus Clausus wird trotzdem nicht gelockert oder abgeschafft - der ist ja eine urdeutsche Institution! Ich könnte mich darüber lange aufregen, aber das lass ich jetzt lieber.



this! und dann jammern alle man müsse Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland holen anstatt die eigene Bevölkerung in Lohn und Brot zu bringen....


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Wartezeiten beim Arzt sind, wie schon erwähnt, auf erhöhte Patientenzahlen zurückzuführen, von denen tatsächlich einige mit jedem quersitzenden Furz zum Arzt gehen. Das andere Problem ist der Fachärztemangel in Deutschland, den viele dauernd bemängeln. Gerade auf dem Land gibt es immer weniger Ärzte - von uns aus ist der nächste schlichte Allgemeinmediziner beispielsweise 15km entfernt. Da es in vielen anderen Ländern aber deutlich bessere Bezahlung zu besseren Arbeitsbedingungen für Ärzte gibt als in Deutschland, wandern immer mehr junge, gut ausgebildete Ärzte aus Deutschland aus. Der Numerus Clausus wird trotzdem nicht gelockert oder abgeschafft - der ist ja eine urdeutsche Institution! Ich könnte mich darüber lange aufregen, aber das lass ich jetzt lieber.



Ach komm, du bist nur neidisch, weil wir hier bessere Löhne haben.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Juni 2011)

also ich persönlich bin ja aus der schweiz und kenne mich daher net so aus mit der situation in deutschland aber es wird wohl schon so sein wie schneemaus gesagt hat. hier in der schweiz zum beispiel sind extrem viele ärzte aus deutschland wie ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen kann. gerade im bereich psychiatrie etc sind mittlerweile die meisten ärzte aus deutschland Oo


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2011)

Hatte nen Termin für 18 Uhr heute und war 18:05 draussen. Dass ich um 17:30 schon da war, war "meine Schuld" und da ich PR 2600 dabei hatte auch nicht schlimm


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juni 2011)

das schlimmste war 5 Stunden in der NOTAUFNAHME von Krankenhaus, 7 Uhr da und 12 Uhr irgendwas entlassen ...


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2011)

Die langen Wartezeiten sind nicht nur auf vermehrte Arztbesuche/Patienten und Ärztemangel zurückzuführen.
Sehr entscheidend ist da auch unsere Entwicklung im Gesundheitswesen -- besonders die der Preispolitik.
Es wird inzwischen so richtig knallhart kalkuliert, was wann wie verschrieben/behandlet werden kann/darf etc.

Lange haben sich viele Ärzte gegen diesen Strom gewehrt.
Leider brechen immer mehr Ärzte in ihrem Widerstand ein - und schwimmen nun mit.
Je mehr Leistungen Ärzte verschreiben und abrechnen können, umso größer sind deren Überlebenschancen.

So musste ich vor längerer Zeit schon erleben, daß mein "Hauschirurg" 5 Patienten zur selben Zeit bestellt hatte,
die alle nur bei ihm behandelt werden.
Da gibt es augrund von Zeitmangel kaum richtige Behandlung.
Da geht es hauptsächlich um die Anzahl der "abgefertigten" Patienten - und somit um's Geld.

Dieser Trend ist schon viele Jahre zu beobachten und wird sich weiter fortsetzen, ja sogar noch verschlimmern.

*ps. *
Ein schlimmes Beispiel hatte ich vor ca 5 Jahren erlebt.
Ich war wegen irgendwas (keine Grippe) beim Arzt.
2 Stunden musste ich zwischen Krippekranken warten - dann noch ne 1/2 Stunde fast nackt liegend im Sprechzimmer.
Als der Arzt kam, war ich natürlich sauer, was er auch zu spüren bekam.

*pps. 
*Und einmal wollten meine Eltern in Hamburg sich beide nen Arzttermin holen.
Mein Dad ist/war Beamter, meine Mam Frühinvalide (Angestellte)*.
*Er bekam für 2 Tage später 'nen Termin - meine Mam sollte 1 Monat später rankommen.
Da beschwerte sich mein Dad und wollte dann auch in einem Monat rankommen.
Daraufhin kbekamen beide für 2 Tage später nen Termin. *

*Also scheint es denen echt nur um das Geld heutzutage gehen (nach meinem Gefühl).

Ärzte vergessen scheinbar immer öfters, aus welchem Grund sie Ärzte sind! 

greetz


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2011)

Also bin nicht so häufig beim Arzt, aber beim Zahnarzt muss ich nie länger als 10 Minuten warten und ich bin nicht privat versichert.
Bei anderen Ärzten sind lange Wartezeiten schonmal vorgekommen, aber ist sehr unterschiedlich. Bei meiner Hausärztin hielt sich das in Grenzen.


----------



## Belomil (16. Juni 2011)

bei uns in österreich ists (meiner erfahrung nach) auch nicht viel besser
meine freundin musste neulich zum orthopäden (kA ob man das so schreibt...) und die haben ihr - als sie den Termin ausgemacht hat! - gesagt, dass sie locker ne stunde wartezeit hat, also termin um 1400 und drannkommen um 1500... im endeffekt wurde sie um 1515 ins behandlungszimmer gerufen und is um 1540 wieder rausgekommen -.-'



H2OTest schrieb:


> das schlimmste war 5 Stunden in der NOTAUFNAHME von Krankenhaus, 7 Uhr da und 12 Uhr irgendwas entlassen ...



sowas ähnliches hab ich auch erlebt... meine freundin (sie ist keinesfalls wehleidig...) ist mit extremsten schmerzen in der linken seite (ich hab zuerst geglaubt, es is der Blinddarm aber der is ja rechts...) von der schule direkt ins krankenhaus gefahren
dort haben sie sie (weil sie noch keine 18 is) auf die kinderabteilung in die "akut"aufnahme geschickt... wir sind erstmal 2 stunden mit schreienden kleinkindern in nem raum gesessen - sie hat währenddessen schon 2 mal angefangen zu weinen - bis wir das erste mal überhaupt dranngenommen wurden, dann hat die "ärztin" mal n bisschen auf ihrem bauch rumgedrückt, ihr blut abgenommen und dann gemeint, in etwa ner stunde würden die ergebnisse vorliegen... nach nem schmerzmittel mussten wir erstmal fragen -.-'
ja im endeffekt sind die blutwerte nach weiteren 1 1/2 stunden da gewesen; wir rein in den raum, der arzt dort "wir sehn da nix auffälliges" und schickt uns nach hause...
was es war wissen wir bis heute nicht, am nächsten tag war wieder alles normal und seitdem auch nix mehr aber was daran "akut" sein soll, wenn man 2 stunden mit schlimmsten schmerzen rumsitzt weiss ich nicht...
nächstes mal nicht mitm taxi zum krankenhaus - direkt die rettung rufen, da kommt man wenigstens gleich drann -.-

mein Zahnarzt dagegen ist richtig cool drauf, wenn man da (ohne termin) hinkommt und sagt, dass man schmerzen hat macht er seinen patienten eben fertig und man is gleich als nächster drann - dafür muss man als "termin-nur-routine-untersuchungs-patient" in so nem fall auch 15-20 minuten wartezeit in kauf nehmen... dafür ist man seine schmerzen in nem "notfall" schnell los und das is mir n paar minuten wartezeit bei nem termin wert


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Kostenbeispiel:
> 
> männlich, 30 Jahre, ab 186,69€/Monat mit 300€ Selbstbeteiligung


Wo? Ich bezahle bei meiner central 253,- € / mtl. bei 500€ SB ... Kotzt mich schon lange an, aber so leicht kommste da eben auch nicht raus.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ach komm, du bist nur neidisch, weil wir hier bessere Löhne haben.



Wieso sollte ich neidisch sein? Ich spiele schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, nach dem Studium in die Schweiz zu gehen. Oder während der FA-Ausbildung die fünf Jahre lang Schwedisch zu lernen und dahin abzuzischen. Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun. Das mit dem Numerus Clausus jedoch finde ich eine Unverschämtheit, wenn man gleichzeitig immer wieder rumweint, dass es zu wenig Ärzte hier in Deutschland gibt. Das geht mir einfach enorm gegen den Strich und auch, wenn die Kostenpolitik in der Gesundheitsbranche mittlerweile sicherlich auch eine große Rolle spielt, bleibt dies auch einer der Hauptgründe. In Schleswig-Holstein zum Beispiel wird Rettungsassistenten mittlerweile immer mehr zugesprochen (Medikamentengabe und auch andere ärztliche Maßnahmen), weil es einfach keine Leute gibt, die mehr den Depp als Notarzt spielen wollen. Mainz z.B. macht es da sehr schlau: Machst du eine Facharztausbildung zum Anästhesisten, machst du, sobald es geht, deinen Notarztschein und schiebst fortan auch Schichten als Notarzt. Punkt. In anderen Rettungsdienstbereichen kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass der Gynäkologe oder der Gastroenterologe, der alle 3 Jahre mal intubieren muss, als Notarzt fährt. Traurig, aber wahr.
Aber der Numerus Clausus bleibt, egal, wie sehr über den Ärztemangel geklagt wird. Und das regt mich einfach übelst auf.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2011)

Da ich in Amerika lebe und auch Privat versichert bin, macht es kein Unterschied. Zwar beim Krankenhaus kam ich damals direkt dran und bei dem Augenarzt muss man auch 20-30 Minuten warten..

Man muss sich heutzutage nur noch beschweren, das ist fuer manche zwar schwierig, aber wenn man sich beschwert kann man einiges bewegen.


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da ich in Amerika lebe und auch Privat versichert bin, macht es kein Unterschied. Zwar beim Krankenhaus kam ich damals direkt dran und bei dem Augenarzt muss man auch 20-30 Minuten warten..
> 
> Man muss sich heutzutage nur noch beschweren, das ist fuer manche zwar schwierig, aber wenn man sich beschwert kann man einiges bewegen.



Naja das Gesundheitssystem in den USA kannste mit dem Deutschen eh nicht vergleichen. 
Bei den Amis kannste das doch getrost in die Tonne kloppen. Da kannste froh sein, wenn du in der Warteschleife der Notaufnahme nicht verreckst.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Juni 2011)

Tikume wenn PR 2600 = Perry Rhodan ist, dann ist das aber nur was für zwischendurch.
Oder haben die Hefte jetzt mehr als 64 Seiten ?


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2011)

Das liegt an den Hypochondern 
Ne also meine durchschnittliche Wartezeit liegt idR zwischen 5-10 Minuten. Vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal den Arzt wechseln 
Ich war erst vor ein paar Wochen beim Arzt und ich wurd sogar angerufen und gefragt ob ich nicht früher kommen kann. Wartezeit war somit -15 Minuten


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juni 2011)

Es ist ja nun mal auch gerade in Krankenhäusern so, dass viel zu wenig Personal vorhanden ist. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass die Krankenkassen kein Geld mehr haben. Die Privaten picken sich die Gesunden und die Reichen raus, die Kranken und Armen bleiben in der Gesetzlichen. Dass die dann irgendwann kein Geld mehr haben, ist doch völlig klar. 

Lösung: Würde jeder Patient gleich behandelt werden und gemessen an seinem Einkommen einzahlen, hätten die Gesetzlichen deutlich mehr Geld und die Krankenhäuser damit mehr Personal. Also müsste man eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung schaffen, in die jeder einzahlen muss und die Privaten komplett abschaffen. Das würde den Reichen und Gesunden zwar nicht gefallen, aber immerhin leben wir ja noch in einem Sozialstaat.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2011)

der staat sollte ne kostenlose medizinische grundversorgung anbieten. und alles was man drüber hinaus in anspruch nehmen will, sollte man durch ne private versicherung abdecken.

ist doch logisch, dass der arzt jemanden der mehr bezahlt besser versorgt (weniger warten lässt). das wirste auch mit abschaffung der privaten krankenkassen nicht abschaffen. dann legt der "reiche" den hunderter eben auf den tisch wenn er sich den termin holt.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Juni 2011)

Und das ist nichtmal übertrieben...

Ein Kumpel musste wegen irgendeiner dieser kleinen Routine Ops... Mandeln oder sowas ins Krankenhaus.
Die wollten den Termin verschieben und als er dann fragte ob seine private Zusatzversicherung irgendwas bringe in dem Fall, war das plötzlich Chefsache und er war am Ende sogar noch eine WOche vorher dran...


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2011)

An dieser Stelle ein Hoch auf die "unentgeltliche truppenärztliche Versorgung". 




Hipp hipp....


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Juni 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ein Hoch auf die "unentgeltliche truppenärztliche Versorgung".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...oder die gesundheitliche Versorgung damals in der DDR. Jaaa...es war nicht alles schlecht.

Das System haben meines Wissens sogar die skandinavischen Länder übernommen.


----------



## Kyrador (17. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber der Numerus Clausus bleibt, egal, wie sehr über den Ärztemangel geklagt wird. Und das regt mich einfach übelst auf.



Der NC hat ja auch einen Zweck, nämlich zu verhindern, dass jeder "Depp" Medizin studiert. Und mir jetzt wird schon schlecht, wenn ich bedenke, wieviele Scharlatane sich heutzutage schon Arzt schimpfen. Jetzt stelle man sich vor, die lassen da jeden rein...
Eine medizinische Ausbildung ist nunmal anstrengend und schwierig. Und wenn da einer meinen Bauch aufmacht, um in meinem Inneren irgendwo rumzuschnippeln (weil es "nötig" ist), dann soll der schon verstehen, worum es geht. Wenn der da dann nen groben Fehler macht (aus welchem Grund auch immer), dann hängt da ein Leben dran. Man hört leider zu oft, dass manche Mediziner beim Schließen der "Wunde" Gerätschaften vergessen, und dann läuft der Patient mit nem Skalpel im Bauch rum, oder was?

Ich habe großen Respekt vor allen, die Medizin studieren, aber der würde rapide sinken, wenn es eben jeder "Depp" könnte, und ich könnte nicht mehr mit dem "sicheren" Gefühl zum Arzt gehen, wie ich es heute tue.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2011)

Fluglotsen haben an einem Tag mehr Verantwortung für Menschenleben als Ärzte in ihrem ganzen Leben und trotzdem wurde dort auch der Numerus Clausus abgeschafft *ohne* das weder die Qualität der Ausbildung noch die der Lotsen abgenommen hätte. 

Wenn die Zahlen der Medizinstudierenden wirklich rückläufig sind und der NC dafür verantwortlich ist, dann gehört das Ding schon längst abgeschafft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Der NC hat ja auch einen Zweck, nämlich zu verhindern, dass jeder "Depp" Medizin studiert. Und mir jetzt wird schon schlecht, wenn ich bedenke, wieviele Scharlatane sich heutzutage schon Arzt schimpfen. Jetzt stelle man sich vor, die lassen da jeden rein...
> Eine medizinische Ausbildung ist nunmal anstrengend und schwierig. Und wenn da einer meinen Bauch aufmacht, um in meinem Inneren irgendwo rumzuschnippeln (weil es "nötig" ist), dann soll der schon verstehen, worum es geht. Wenn der da dann nen groben Fehler macht (aus welchem Grund auch immer), dann hängt da ein Leben dran. Man hört leider zu oft, dass manche Mediziner beim Schließen der "Wunde" Gerätschaften vergessen, und dann läuft der Patient mit nem Skalpel im Bauch rum, oder was?
> 
> Ich habe großen Respekt vor allen, die Medizin studieren, aber der würde rapide sinken, wenn es eben jeder "Depp" könnte, und ich könnte nicht mehr mit dem "sicheren" Gefühl zum Arzt gehen, wie ich es heute tue.



Nur weil jeder Depp studieren *kann*, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass jeder Depp den Abschluss schafft.


----------



## Ogil (17. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Abschaffen des NC ist das Problem doch aber nicht geloest. Zumindest an den Unis die ich kenne war es so, dass NC-Studiengaenge ohnehin krachevoll sind und der NC vor allem genutzt wurde um den Ansturm zu regulieren. Wenn man nun den NC generell abschafft, koennen die Hochschulen trotzdem nicht ploetzlich doppelt so viele Studenten ausbilden.

Ich denke ausserdem, dass das Problem vor allem ist, dass das Praktizieren als Arzt immer unattraktiver wird. Man bekommt so viel von den Krankenkassen vorgeschrieben und eingeschraenkt - sogar als selbststaendiger Arzt. Beispiel: Mein alter Arzt (ein Facharzt, bekannt wie ein bunter Hund in seinem Gebiet) kam in ein Alter, wo er einfach nicht mehr voll arbeiten wollte und ueberlegte auf eine Art "Halbtags-Praxis" umzustellen. Als selbststaendiger Arzt sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Er hatte Privat- und Kassenpatienten. Als Kassenarzt handelt man sich einen Haufen Vorschriften und Bevormundungen ein - in dem Fall dann: "Entweder Vollzeit oder garnicht!". Die Wahl fuer ihn war dann klar - Vollzeit wollte (oder konnte) er nicht mehr, Teilzeit ging nicht als Kassenarzt - also beschraenkte er sich auf seine Privatpatienten. Und die Kassenpatienten der Region hatten den wohl besten Arzt des Fachgebiets verloren.

Mittlerweile leb ich im UK - und so schlecht wie die Vorurteile ist das Gesundheitswesen hier nicht. Im Dorf wo ich lebe gibt es eine grosse Gemeinschaftspraxis mit glaub 4 allgemeinen Aerzten, einen Termin zu bekommen ist nie ein grosses Problem. Ausserdem gibt es fuer die Aerzte recht gute Moeglichkeiten, wenn sie lieber flexibel sein moechten.

Ein Bekannter von mir (allgemeiner Arzt) arbeitet als Vertretungs-Arzt - d.h. wenn irgendwo ein Arzt wegen laengerer Krankheit oder Urlaub ausfaellt, wird er von der Praxis als Vertretung angestellt und arbeitet dann dort mal fuer ein paar Wochen. Aus D. kenne ich das so, dass im Urlaubs-/Krankheitsfall einfach auf eine andere Praxis verwiesen wurde, die im Normalfall schon ohne Vertretung zu machen ausgelastet war - was dann freilich in langen Wartezeiten endete.

Ich kenne auch mehrere Krankenschwestern die von Deutschland ins UK kamen, weil die Position einer Krankenschwester hier sehr viel hoeher gestellt (und freilich auch besser bezahlt) ist als in Deutschland. In Deutschland stellt man dann Krankenschwestern aus Osteuropa ein, weil man sonst nicht genuegend findet, die fuer den Lohn so eine Knochenarbeit machen wollen.

Gleichzeitig hoere ich dann die Vorurteile der Deutschen, ob ich nicht Angst haette mal krank zu werden weil das Gesundheitssystem hier im UK doch so schlecht sei.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2011)

also bei mir ist es unterschiedlich mit den wartezeiten:zahnarzt komme ich praktisch ohne wartezeit sofort ran wenn ich ein termin vereinbart habe...
allgemeinmediziner kommt drauf an wann ich den termin mache.wenn ich montagvormittag(speziell im winter) in die praxis komme,kann ich mir ein seeehr dickes buch mitnehmen.wenn ich allerdings zur sommerzeit mitten in der woche ein termin habe geht es recht fix...
bei spezialisten warte ich generell lange.wir haben hier ein chiropraktiker der mich ab und an einrenkt.der ist so gut das die warteräume ständig aus allen nähten platzen.normal mindestens 45 min warten...
es ist allerdings auch eine frage der planung der arzthelferinnen.in manchen praxen ist das echt unkoordiniert udn wuselig und in anderen sehr genau geführt.das ist auch manchmal der grund für lange wartezeiten.
und dann noch die raffgier von ärzten.die nehmen teilweise bewusst 5 patienten in ner halben std an(bzw weist er die arzthelferinnen darauf hin) da er wesentlich mehr patienten mit der krankenkasse abrechnen kann.auch wenn dadurch natürlich wartezeiten in kauf genommen werden müssen...

zu den wartezeiten stösst es mir allerdings auch zusätzlich noch sauer auf, das z.B. echte fachärzte wie Augenärzte so eine geringe zulassung in den städten haben,dass man teilweise ein halbes jahr im voraus ein termin vereinbaren muss...unglaublich.gerade mit meinem sohn zu einer normalen augenärztlichen untersuchung erlebt.oktober letzten jahres angerufen udn im märz diesen jahres termin bekommen...weil die krankenkassen nicht mehr augenarztpraxen zulassen...zu teuer...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Der NC hat ja auch einen Zweck, nämlich zu verhindern, dass jeder "Depp" Medizin studiert. [...]



Manche Kinder von Ärzten müssen Medizin studieren, um in die Fußstapfen der Eltern zu treten, wollen es aber eigentlich gar nicht und üben dann ihren Beruf halbherzig aus. Oder man betrügt beim Abitur (selber gesehen während meiner Prüfungen damals), um einen sehr guten Durchschnitt zu bekommen, reißt aber dann im Studium nichts.
Andere wiederum, die vielleicht in der Schule in einigen Fächern nicht so gut waren, aber mit Leib und Seele Arzt werden wollen, dürfen dies dann nicht. 
Die Schulleistungen sollten im Bezug auf den Studiumswunsch absolut nichts zu tun haben. Ich hatte in Englisch im Abi 14 Punkte, durfte aber keine Anglistik/Amerikanistik studieren, weil mein Durchschnitt nicht ausreichte. Was für eine bescheuerte Regelung... Und nur weil man keinen 1,5er Durchschnitt im Abi hat, ist man noch lange kein Depp.


----------



## Nerine (17. Juni 2011)

na dann meldet sich jetzt mal ne arzthelferin zu wort...
ich arbeite in einer orthopädischen gemeinschaftspraxis... wir vergeben 3 termine auf 15 minuten.... was so viel heisst wie pro patient werden nur 5 minuten kalkuliert. gut, können wir helferinnen nicht ändern, der arzt will im quartal seine patientenzahlen haben. kann ich auch verstehen, der will ja auch irgendwie sein einkommen sichern. 
dann überlegt mal das nicht jeder patient gleich ist, z.b. bei uns in der orthopädie... hast du nen jungen hüpfer da, mal ganz blöd gesagt, der hat sich innerhalb paar sekunden ausgezogen und rdy für die untersuchung, hast du ne alte oma da sitzen die warscheinlich auch noch ohne begleitung da ist, im "besten" fall auch noch ausm altersheim im rollstuhl und der pfleger hat sich fein aus dem staub gemacht, sitzt du da und brauchst quasi schon die geschätzen "5 minuten" behandlungszeit nur dafür die oma auszuziehen... und es kommt natürlich drauf an was der patient hat, patienten die nur ne krankenscheinverlängerung brauchen ( die z.b. operiert worden sind oder so, da is klar das die bis zu 6 wochen ausfallen können) ist das innerhalb von 2 minuten gegessen... der eine patient kostet mehr zeit, der andere weniger. hinzu kommen die leute die dann iwann auf der matte stehen, akute leute, natürlich ohne termin, denn weisst du den tag vorher ob du dir den tag darauf den rücken verdrehst? die leute müssen auch iwie untergebracht werden, und würde man warten bis die ganzen termin patienten dran gewesen sind würden genau die leute mit sicherheit 5 stunden bei uns in der praxis sitzen. und wer will mit schmerzen nen halben tag auf seine behandlung warten?
konkret würde ich sagen das man sich bei uns generell (wenn es voll ist) mit termin auf 15-30 minuten wartezeit einstellen muss. können auch immer andere notfälle hinzukommen, noch letzte woche ein patient zusammengeklappt. darum muss der arzt sich dann auch erst mal kümmern 
gibt auch tage wo kaum was los ist, z.b. wenns richtig heiss ist oder im winter glatt draussen, dann setzen sich die omas und opas meist nicht ins auto und fahren zum arzt. 
und auf einen termin wartet man bei uns im schnitt eine woche, zu urlaubs- bzw. auch ferienzeiten weniger. liegt einfach daran das die ärzte 3 patienten auf einen termin nehmen ( 9:15 Uhr = 3 patienten z.b.).
krankenhaus ist schon wieder ne andere kiste, da hab ich auch nicht wirklich ahnung von wenn ich ehrlich sein muss. ich weiss nur das ich vor ca. 4 jahren mit blinddarm 5 stunden in der notaufnahme saß, mir ging es wirklich richtig schlecht, ich dachte ich müsse sterben^^ hat sich keiner drum geschert, besonders hier im krankenhaus wird man nicht mal irgendwo im empfang aufgenommen, man muss sich direkt in einen wartesaal setzen. die leute ham keine ahnung was man eigentlich hat und rufen einen quasi mit "dem finger drauf zeigen" auf. "Sie da, sie sind dran". Ganz große klasse ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juni 2011)

Ich musste im KH auch mal nen Stündchen oder zwei warten also ich dort war (einmal wegen ner Platzwunde, 3 mal wegen ner verkrampften Speiseröhre), war zwar nicht wirklich allzu akutes aber ich mein... irgendwie läuft da nicht ganz was richtig... ich bin ja wenigstens froh, dass ich wenigstens bei der Sache mit der Speiseröhre eine Schale als Spucknapf bekommen habe...


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube es gehen einfach viel zu viele Menschen viel zu oft zum Arzt.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ich vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal bei meinem Hausarzt und das auch nur für ne Impfung. Ich weiß auch jetzt nicht ob ich son Sonderfall bin das ich nicht krank werde aber ich finde das schon manchmal etwas happig was manche Leute da an den Tag legen.


----------



## Kyrador (17. Juni 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Manche Kinder von Ärzten müssen Medizin studieren, um in die Fußstapfen der Eltern zu treten, wollen es aber eigentlich gar nicht und üben dann ihren Beruf halbherzig aus. Oder man betrügt beim Abitur (selber gesehen während meiner Prüfungen damals), um einen sehr guten Durchschnitt zu bekommen, reißt aber dann im Studium nichts.



1) Diese Kinder müssen immer noch den NC knacken.
2) Wer sich von seinen Eltern vorschreiben läßt, was man zu studieren hat, ist selber schuld und ein willensschwacher Mensch. Beachte, ich sage, WAS man studiert...
3) Wer sowenig Vertrauen in seine eigene Leistung hat, dass er betrügen muss, ist ein armer Mensch...



HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Andere wiederum, die vielleicht in der Schule in einigen Fächern nicht so gut waren, aber mit Leib und Seele Arzt werden wollen, dürfen dies dann nicht.



"Mit Leib und Seele" ist ein ziemlich schwaches Argument, denn was hilft es mir, wenn ich nen Notarzt hab, der zwar mit voller Leidenschaft Menschen retten will, aber keine Ahnung hat, was er da tut.



HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Die Schulleistungen sollten im Bezug auf den Studiumswunsch absolut nichts zu tun haben.



Woran soll man es sonst festmachen? Ich habe es bei einem Freund erlebt, der Jura studiert... kein NC und du hast soviele Studenten im Erstsemster, dass selbst der größte Raum der Universität hoffnungslos überfüllt ist. Davon abgesehen, dass die Prüfer keine Chance haben, die Prüfungen einigermassen objektiv zu gestalten, weil es soviele Klausuren zu korrigieren gibt... da wird dann das Erstsemester einfach so brutal schwer gemacht, dass 80% der Erstsemester weinend nach Hause laufen.
Gleiches gilt für die Medizin, wobei du da das Problem hast, dass die Leute auch praktische Arbeitsplätze brauchen. Sollen Universitäten, die ohnehin schon Geldmangel haben, für tausende Studenten Material einkaufen, wobei man sich dann 80% hätte sparen können, weil die Leute es ohnehin nicht packen?



HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich hatte in Englisch im Abi 14 Punkte, durfte aber keine Anglistik/Amerikanistik studieren, weil mein Durchschnitt nicht ausreichte. Was für eine bescheuerte Regelung... Und nur weil man keinen 1,5er Durchschnitt im Abi hat, ist man noch lange kein Depp.



Ich hatte nen 2,4er Abitur und argumentiere trotzdem so. Davon abgesehen, an welche Universität wolltest du denn bitte? An meiner Universität (Jena) gabs für keines der Sprachstudien nen NC. Gut, ist natürlich jetzt die Frage, inwiefern man flexibel genug ist, auch eine etwas weiter entfernte Uni in Betracht zu ziehen...
Wenn man natürlich auf ne Uni mit "Rang und Namen" will, dann muss man natürlich davon ausgehen, dass man eventuell warten muss.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gehen einfach viel zu viele Menschen viel zu oft zum Arzt.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ich vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal bei meinem Hausarzt und das auch nur für ne Impfung. Ich weiß auch jetzt nicht ob ich son Sonderfall bin das ich nicht krank werde aber ich finde das schon manchmal etwas happig was manche Leute da an den Tag legen.


Geht mir genauso. Keine Ahnung, wann ich das letzte mal wegen irgendwas beim Hausarzt war. Ich glaube auch, dass viele "Hypochontrier" im Wartezimmer sitzen oder solche, die blau machen wollen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> "Mit Leib und Seele" ist ein ziemlich schwaches Argument, denn was hilft es mir, wenn ich nen Notarzt hab, der zwar mit voller Leidenschaft Menschen retten will, aber keine Ahnung hat, was er da tut.



Und weil er im Abi "nur" ne 3 hat, ist er nicht in der Lage Medizin zu studieren und hat keine Ahnung? Auch ein schwaches Argument.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Woran soll man es sonst festmachen?



Eventuell an einen richtigen Vorgespräch, ähnlich wie bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch für eine Ausbildung. Die allgemeine Studienberatung kann man ja getrost auslassen. Da weiß die linke Hand nicht, was die rechte tut.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich habe es bei einem Freund erlebt, der Jura studiert... kein NC und du hast soviele Studenten im Erstsemster, dass selbst der größte Raum der Universität hoffnungslos überfüllt ist. Davon abgesehen, dass die Prüfer keine Chance haben, die Prüfungen einigermassen objektiv zu gestalten, weil es soviele Klausuren zu korrigieren gibt... da wird dann das Erstsemester einfach so brutal schwer gemacht, dass 80% der Erstsemester weinend nach Hause laufen.




Das ist in NC-Fächern nicht anders. Es sind generell zu viele Erstsemestler in fast allen Fachrichtungen und das erste Semester ist immer zum Aussortieren da. Die, die das wirklich schaffen wollen (da schließe ich den armen Kerl mit der 3 im Abi ein), schaffen das trotzdem.




Kyrador schrieb:


> Sollen Universitäten, die ohnehin schon Geldmangel haben, für tausende Studenten Material einkaufen, wobei man sich dann 80% hätte sparen können, weil die Leute es ohnehin nicht packen?



Was denn für Material? Chemikalien und Ähnliches? Die Praxis beginnt in den meisten Fällen erst ab dem zweiten Semester in Seminaren und Praktika und da sind die meisten schon raus. Im ersten Semester wird man doch nur von allen Seiten mit Vorlesungen bombardiert, die für die Prüfungen schnödes Auswendiglernen erfordern. An der schieren Masse (5 - 6 Klausuren in der Woche) scheitern dann die meisten Erstsemestler. Das ist übrigens nicht nur in der Medizin so.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich hatte nen 2,4er Abitur und argumentiere trotzdem so. Davon abgesehen, an welche Universität wolltest du denn bitte? An meiner Universität (Jena) gabs für keines der Sprachstudien nen NC. Gut, ist natürlich jetzt die Frage, inwiefern man flexibel genug ist, auch eine etwas weiter entfernte Uni in Betracht zu ziehen...
> Wenn man natürlich auf ne Uni mit "Rang und Namen" will, dann muss man natürlich davon ausgehen, dass man eventuell warten muss.



Ich wollte auf die Universität in meiner Stadt (Halle/Saale), an der ich jetzt auch ein anderes Fach studiere, allerdings eben nicht das, was ich ursprünglich wollte. Witzigerweise auch ein Sprachstudium, das vermutlich um einiges schwieriger ist als Anglistik, aber ohne NC verfügbar ist. Eine Uni außerhalb kam nicht infrage, da ich weder mobil noch finanziell in der Lage bin, groß umzuziehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gehen einfach viel zu viele Menschen viel zu oft zum Arzt.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ich vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal bei meinem Hausarzt und das auch nur für ne Impfung. Ich weiß auch jetzt nicht ob ich son Sonderfall bin das ich nicht krank werde aber ich finde das schon manchmal etwas happig was manche Leute da an den Tag legen.



Das ist natürlich wieder typisch. Wenn man selbst das Glück hat, mit guter Gesundheit gesegnet zu sein, sind alle anderen wieder Hypochondern.



> Ich habe es bei einem Freund erlebt, der Jura studiert... kein NC und du hast soviele Studenten im Erstsemster, dass selbst der größte Raum der Universität hoffnungslos überfüllt ist. Davon abgesehen, dass die Prüfer keine Chance haben, die Prüfungen einigermassen objektiv zu gestalten, weil es soviele Klausuren zu korrigieren gibt... da wird dann das Erstsemester einfach so brutal schwer gemacht, dass 80% der Erstsemester weinend nach Hause laufen.



Es ist völlig normal, dass man im 1. Semester ausgesiebt wird. Ein Studium ist halt kein Kindergarten. Ich hatte ein Abi von 3,1 und studiere trotzdem Jura, eben weil das bei mir keinen NC hat. Pro Jahr 250 Erstsemester sind überschaubar... Und oh Wunder, trotz meines schwachen Abiturs bin ich gut dabei.


----------



## Valdrasiala (17. Juni 2011)

Ein weiterer Grund für überfüllte Wartezimmer ist, dass inzwischen jeder mögliche Arbeitgeber verlangt, ab dem 1. Krankheitstag einen gelben Schein zu haben.
Dann sind solche Dinge wie eine Nacht vor dem Porzellan-Gott mit Opfergaben (Magenverstimmung) plötzlich nicht mehr mit einem Tag "Ich fühle mich scheisse, bin morgen wieder da" abgetan, nein, man muß wegen sowas zu Arzt. Man muß kurz mit dem reden, der schreibt Dich krank, weil Du bleich wie ein Stück Kreide aussiehst und Dich fühlst wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Ecke.
Und weil man da rein mußte, sind andere, die etwas WIRKLICH Wichtiges haben, mit längerer Wartezeit gesegnet.

Außerdem habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass ältere Menschen zum Arzt gehen, um soziale Kontakte zu pflegen. Wie oft habe ich erlebt, dass die "greisen" Patienten sich gegenseitig mit dem Namen und der aktuellen Krankheit begrüßten...


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich wieder typisch. Wenn man selbst das Glück hat, mit guter Gesundheit gesegnet zu sein, sind alle anderen wieder Hypochondern.



Na klar, man kann auch wieder sonstwas in meine Sätze interpretieren.


----------



## Magogan (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auch ein wenig verwirrt ... ich bin zu einem Allgemeinmediziner gegangen (nicht mein Hausarzt, weil der Urlaub hatte), dieser hatte dann gesagt, dass ich mein Knie röntgen lassen soll. Also schrieb er mir eine Überweisung zum Orthopäden. Dumm nur, dass der Orthopäde, der gleich Röntgen machen kann, im Urlaub ist. Also muss ich zu einem anderen Orthopäden, der mich dann wiederum ins Krankenhaus schicken wird, damit die dort mein Knie röntgen können. Wahrscheinlich muss ich dann wieder zurück zum Orthopäden, damit der dies auswertet ... ooh mann!


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Keine Ahnung, wann ich das letzte mal wegen irgendwas beim Hausarzt war. Ich glaube auch, dass viele "Hypochontrier" im Wartezimmer sitzen oder solche, die blau machen wollen.



Nehmen wir mal sowas banales wie eine Erkältung. Klar kann man es ignorieren, steckt noch fleissig die Kollegen an und verschleppt das Ganze auch noch 2-3 Wochen. Mach ich auch gerne mal. Schlau ist sowas allerdings nicht.


----------



## madmurdock (17. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was kostet so eine private Krankenversicherung denn?



Die kriegst du nur, wenn du ein bestimmtes Einkommen hast (ab 4000 Euro? Ka genau), oder durch Eltern/Partner mitversichert wirst.


----------



## Linija (19. Juni 2011)

Also bei meinem Hausarzt war ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie mit Termin.
Da bin ich halt Morgens bis 12 immer zur Sprechstunde gegangen wenn ich Fieber bekommen
hab oder sonstwas. 
Da sitzt man auch manchmal bis zu 2 Stunden. Allerdings weiß ich genau, dass mein Arzt sich 
intensiv um seine Patienten kümmert und auch mal gerne n Pläuschchen hält - bleibt also nicht aus.

Bei meinem Kieferchirourgen und Zahnarzt ist alles prima. man bekommt flott
Termine. Entweder noch in den nächsten 2 Tagen, sonst immer innerhalb von einer Woche.
Warten musste ich da noch nie.

Mein Dad hat allerdings, nachdem er sich einen Finger halb durchgeschnitten hatte, 5 Stunden
in der Notaufname warten müssen. Nach 2 hat er ihnen die Tür 
eingestürmt, damit sie das wenigstens mal verbinden. Nach den 5 Stunden hatte er dann keinen
Bock mehr und ist abgedüst und zum Hausarzt gegangen.


Als ich mitm Krankenwagen abgeholt wurde, war ich "natürlich" sofort dran. Obwohl
das echt nix schlimmes war und ich den Krankenwagen selbst nichtmal gerufen hatte.
War dann auch in 5 Minuten gegessen.


----------



## Silenzz (19. Juni 2011)

Wurde auch mal per Krankenwagen ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert, nachdem mich 2 erwachsene Schwarzköpfe weggeknockt hatten. Ich hab da echt den Arsch von denen voll gekriegt und dann haben die mich, blutüberströmt (  ) locker ne dreiviertelstunde rumsitzen lassen, grade als ich gehen wollte weil ich so extrem genervt war, kam eine Ärztin und schnauzt mich noch an oO. Ich soll gefälligst warten bis ich dran bin, klar haben die auch ernstere Situationen aber ich mein, nach so nem Adrenalinstoß bleibt niemand cool rumsitzen und im Endeffekt haben die mich geröngt, mir gesagt dass meine Nase gebrochen ist (Ach nee echt, wär mir natürlich nicht aufgefallen!) und mich dann weggeschickt. War n witziges Erlebniss zu sehen, was ein herzlicher und schöner Umgangston im KH herrscht und wie gut sich um einige Patienten gekümmert wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal sowas banales wie eine Erkältung. Klar kann man es ignorieren, steckt noch fleissig die Kollegen an und verschleppt das Ganze auch noch 2-3 Wochen. Mach ich auch gerne mal. Schlau ist sowas allerdings nicht.


Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Allerdings behaupte ich mal, dass mind. 75% aller "Erkältungen" lediglich eine Form von "Drückedismus" und "Schwänzeritis" sind.


----------



## Potpotom (19. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wo? Ich bezahle bei meiner central 253,- &#8364; / mtl. bei 500&#8364; SB ... Kotzt mich schon lange an, aber so leicht kommste da eben auch nicht raus.


Klingt ehrlich gesagt ganz ok... zahle 402,-&#8364;/mtl. Das dann allerdings ohne SB und dem Pi Pa Po und dem ganzen unnützen Zeug was man sich eigentlich auch klemmen könnte.

HanseMerkur so btw.

EDIT: Achja... auf einen Arzt warten muss ich eigentlich selten, weder bei mir selbst noch bei meiner Tochter. Vorher anrufen, Termin geben lassen und dann darauf bestehen, dass man nicht endlos lange Zeit verplempert. 90 Minuten warten, ich glaub es hakt.

EDIT2: Notaufnahmen gingen immer (wie das klingt, zwei Autounfälle) schnell... war dann aber auch ein Notfall mit Lieferservice. Ansonsten würde ich lange Wartezeiten aber in Kauf nehmen wenn man nicht lebensbedrohlich verletzt ist - was wohl die wenigsten sind die dort warten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juni 2011)

In der Notaufnahme bin ich immer der erste, der drankommt, weil ich chronisch infektgefährdet bin. Zwar nicht unbedingt etwas Tolles, aber es klingt schlimmer, als es ist. In der Notaufnahme beschwer ich mich immer über die ganzen Virenschleudern und komme als erster rein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal, was macht ihr immer so oft in der Notaufnahme?

Gibt es da "Bonusmeilen"?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was macht ihr immer so oft in der Notaufnahme?
> 
> Gibt es da "Bonusmeilen"?



Da geht natürlich jeder freiwillig rein...


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was macht ihr immer so oft in der Notaufnahme?
> 
> Gibt es da "Bonusmeilen"?



Nur wenn du mit Kreditkarte bezahlst 
Also ich war das letzte mal mit nem doppeltem Außenbandriss in der "Notaufnahme" - war nicht die direkte Notaufnahme sondern quasi sowas wie die Krankenhausklinik, jedenfalls wurden da nur die leicht verletzten behandelt und da habe ich auch ne Weile gewartet, womit ich aber gerechnet habe und deshalb hats mich nicht so gestört. Blöd fand ich aber das ich 20€ dafür zahlen musste..


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was macht ihr immer so oft in der Notaufnahme?


Hm... wahrscheinlich auf Hilfe warten um (s)einen Notfall behandeln zu lassen? 

Klingt tierrisch komisch, aber es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die mit ihrem Kind dorthin gehen weil das Fieber nicht sinken will. Oder selbst mit dem gebrochenen Arm nicht bis zur nächsten Sprechstunde des Hausarztes warten wollen, um im Anschluss dann in die Notaufnahme zu fahren. Schnittverletzungen ö.ä. müssen auch des öfteren genäht werden... meistens landet man dann halt in der Notaufnahme. Klingt sinnig, finde ich.

Notfälle müssen ja nicht immer dramtisch á la "Oh, wieso liegt mein Arm da neben der Kreissäge?" sein.


----------



## Manaori (20. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hm... wahrscheinlich auf Hilfe warten um (s)einen Notfall behandeln zu lassen?
> 
> Klingt tierrisch komisch, aber es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die mit ihrem Kind dorthin gehen weil das Fieber nicht sinken will. Oder selbst mit dem gebrochenen Arm nicht bis zur nächsten Sprechstunde des Hausarztes warten wollen, um im Anschluss dann in die Notaufnahme zu fahren. Schnittverletzungen ö.ä. müssen auch des öfteren genäht werden... meistens landet man dann halt in der Notaufnahme. Klingt sinnig, finde ich.
> 
> Notfälle müssen ja nicht immer dramtisch á la "Oh, wieso liegt mein Arm da neben der Kreissäge?" sein.



Hm. Ich kann da nur für mich reden und da uach nur für Österreich, wo das etwas anders ist, aber meiner einer geht da immer in die Unfallambulanz  Je nach Andrang muss man  da halt auch bis zu zwei Stunden warten, aber wenns was wirklcih schlimmes sein sollte, würd ich persönlich eh einen Krankenwagen rufen. Oder man fingiert eine Ohnmacht *hust*


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hm. Ich kann da nur für mich reden und da uach nur für Österreich, wo das etwas anders ist, aber meiner einer geht da immer in die Unfallambulanz


Unfallambulanz und Notaufnahme sind in dem Krankenhaus bei uns so ziemlich das Gleiche... wüsste auch nicht wieso man das unterscheiden sollte - der Mehraufwand für die Verwaltung spricht da mMn empfindlich dagegen.

Schwerere Fälle werden dort im Regelfall ja nicht sitzen und auf den Arzt warten sondern direkt ins Krankenhaus aufgenommen, operiert oder schlimmeres - zumindest wars bei meinen beiden Unfällen so. Gleicher Eingang auf einer Trage vorbei am Wartebereich in ein Behandlungszimmer.


----------



## Manaori (20. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Unfallambulanz und Notaufnahme sind in dem Krankenhaus bei uns so ziemlich das Gleiche... wüsste auch nicht wieso man das unterscheiden sollte - der Mehraufwand für die Verwaltung spricht da mMn empfindlich dagegen.
> 
> Schwerere Fälle werden dort im Regelfall ja nicht sitzen und auf den Arzt warten sondern direkt ins Krankenhaus aufgenommen, operiert oder schlimmeres - zumindest wars bei meinen beiden Unfällen so. Gleicher Eingang auf einer Trage vorbei am Wartebereich in ein Behandlungszimmer.



Ahso, okay. Ich war mir nicht sicher wie das in Deutschland anders ist


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich war heute beim Arzt und habe ca. 40 Minuten warten müssen. Bei anderen Ärzten sind es auch mal 1,5 Stunden ... obwohl man einen Termin hat!
> 
> ...



40 min is normal ... ich bin selbst medizinstudent und wenn du wegen was zum arzt gehst und warten musst is das aergerlich , ja .... aber die medizin is weitaus komplizierter als dass man jmdem nach 5 min alles sagen kann was er hat .... blutdruck messen , abhoeren mit stethoskop etc... das kann gut 5-10 min dauern ... da brauchen nur 2-3 vor dir zu sitzen dann sind die 30-40 min um 
und zu der wartezeit ... klar der arzt koennte wenigstens nen fernseher fuer den schotter kaufen den er hat aber WER entscheidet dann was auf der glotze laeuft ? ... Mein Tipp : nimm naechstes mal selbst nen buch oder nen Magazin mit


----------



## MrBlaki (20. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist es meistens so das ich auch 1 Stunde warten muss weil Privatversicherte vorgezogen werden...>.>


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juni 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es meistens so das ich auch 1 Stunde warten muss weil Privatversicherte vorgezogen werden...>.>


Ja genau, wir kommen nach dir in den Wartesaal und dürfen vorher zum Arzt. So ein Quatsch!

Bei speziellen Terminen auf die man eine generell lange Wartezeit hat stimme ich dir zu, aber beim Hausarzt oder dergleichen ist das nicht so, und wenn, dann beschwere dich gefälligst deswegen!


----------



## sympathisant (20. Juni 2011)

kann als privatpatient nur sagen, dass 90% der ärzte mich bevorzugt behandeln. hab da aber kein problem mit. 

ich hab dafür hinterher stress, wenn die rechnungen kommen. :-)


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juni 2011)

Du kommst in Wartesääle wo welche sitzen und kommst dann tatsächlich früher zum Arzt? Hm... hat es gegen die Ungleichbehandlung nicht schon Urteile gegeben? Ist mir trotz Privatversicherung noch nie passiert und ich wäre glaube ich auch mächtig angepisst wenn es so wäre.

Terminierungen, Behandlungen und Medikamente sind was anderes... da würde ich sogar von 90 auf 100% erhöhen, einfach weil unsere Krankenversicherungen nicht so hineinregulieren wie die von Kassenpatienten. Aber gut, dafür zahlen wir ja auch.


----------



## sympathisant (20. Juni 2011)

jepp. zuletzt beim orthopäden letztes jahr. ohne termin hin früh um neun. mit mir 30 andere. einige davon sicher mit termin. da ich vor schmerzen aber weder sitzen noch richtig stehen konnte war es mir ganz recht, dass ich als erstes drangekommen bin. und auch bei den folgeterminen kaum gewartet obwohl wartezimmer voll leuten. allerdings hatte ich da dann termin. kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass die anderen alle ohne termin da waren. und man bekommt die blicke schon mit die einem zugeworfen werden ... wenn man als letztes gekommen ist, aber als erstes zum arzt reingerufen wird.

dass es kritisiert wird weiss ich, dass es urteile dazu gibt ist mir neu. auch beim zahnarzt schon erlebt. und bei terminvergaben sowieso.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und man bekommt die blicke schon mit die einem zugeworfen werden ... wenn man als letztes gekommen ist, aber als erstes zum arzt reingerufen wird.




naja,auch zu recht,denn das ist wirklich 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft...meist sind es schlipsträger die gerade mal den vollen warteraum betreten um ihre jacke aufzuhängen udn dann auch schon beim arzt drin sind...klar das man da ärgerlich ist,wenn man selbst schon 45 min da sitzt,trotz termin...
aber die ärzte verdienen halt ordentlich an den privaten.die werden mit einem höheren quotien abgerechnet.ein kumpel von mir arbeitet bei der PVS(privatverrechnungsstelle),der hat mir mal den unterschied an zahlen verdeutlicht,seitdem kann ich die ärzte ein klein wenig besser verstehen warum sie die so hofieren...


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja,auch zu recht,denn das ist wirklich 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft...meist sind es schlipsträger die gerade mal den vollen warteraum betreten um ihre jacke aufzuhängen udn dann auch schon beim arzt drin sind...klar das man da ärgerlich ist,wenn man selbst schon 45 min da sitzt,trotz termin...
> aber die ärzte verdienen halt ordentlich an den privaten.die werden mit einem höheren quotien abgerechnet.ein kumpel von mir arbeitet bei der PVS(privatverrechnungsstelle),der hat mir mal den unterschied an zahlen verdeutlicht,seitdem kann ich die ärzte ein klein wenig besser verstehen warum sie die so hofieren...



Dann soll eben die Gebührenordnung bzgl. der Kassenpatienten verbessert werden. Zustände wie in einer Bananenrepublik.


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ja genau, wir kommen nach dir in den Wartesaal und dürfen vorher zum Arzt. So ein Quatsch!



Öhm so ein Quatsch ist das eigentlich nicht.
Etwa 2-8 Personen warten bereits seit einer halben Stunde oder länger und da kommt eine oder eine rein, die kurz am Thresen diskutiert und dann sofort oder nach 5 Minuten dran kommen, auf jedenfall noch VOR allen anderen, die bereits länger warten.

Also das muss man natürlich vllt. auch als persönliche Erfahrungswerte sehen, aber erlebt hab ich das schon ab und zu mal.


----------



## sympathisant (20. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann soll eben die Gebührenordnung bzgl. der Kassenpatienten verbessert werden. Zustände wie in einer Bananenrepublik.



heisst: die gesetzlichen krankenkassen sollen den ärzten mehr zahlen?! die kommen doch jetzt schon nicht mit ihrem geld klar.

edit: was mich mehr stört sind ärzte die nur privatpatienten behandeln. die kriegen ihre ausbildung vom staat (von der allgemeinheit) bezahlt und hinterher nageln sie sich ein schild an die tür, dass sie nur privatpatienten nehmen.

so sparen sie sich das zulassungsprocedere bei den gesetzlichen krankenkassen und müssen sich gar nicht erst gedanken machen wen sie wann rannehmen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> heisst: die gesetzlichen krankenkassen sollen den ärzten mehr zahlen?! die kommen doch jetzt schon nicht mit ihrem geld klar.



Was wie bereits gesagt daran liegt, dass die Gesetzlichen eben nur die Kranken und Armen behandeln und auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben.


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne beides! Ich war privatpatient und jetzt bin ich in der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung. Ja man wird bei einigen Ärzten anders behandelt, dass konnte ich mehrmals feststellen, aber das ist von Arzt zu Arzt unterschiedlich. 

Der große Nachteil an der privaten Krankenversicherung ist, dass du erstmal jede Rechnung selber bezahlen musst. Sprich die Ärzte schicken dir Rechnungen zu, die du bezahlen musst. Meistens ist dies nicht viel aber als ich mal ne Woche im Krankenhaus lag.... in diesen Fällen muss man die Rechnung zwar nicht selbst vorstrecken aber man muss nen Schreiben aufsetzen, die KV anschreiben etc. pp..... 

Naja wie dem auch sei! Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich auf dem Land deutlich länger in den Wartezimmern gewartet habe als jetzt in der Stadt. Beim Zahnarzt und Hausarzt war das nicht so auffällig, aber beim Orthopäden und beim Augenarzt war das schon extrem! Ich glaube, dass liegt einfach wirklich daran, dass es auf dem Land zuwenig solcher Fachärzte gibt.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass liegt einfach wirklich daran, dass es auf dem Land zuwenig solcher Fachärzte gibt.




da passt dieser artikel ziemlich gut zu,der noch gar nicht so lange her ist:
http://www.ftd.de/politik/:versorgungsungleichgewicht-krankenkassen-wollen-neue-arzt-zulassungen-befristen/60043094.html


----------



## Saalia (21. Juni 2011)

ich hab mal geschlagene 2 stunden im wartezimmer gesessen, als das wartezimmer sich dann zu mdritten mal mit leuten füllte die nach mir kamen, habe ich mich beschwert und bekam nur ein "ja sie sind gleich dran" zu hören. Und das mit Termin. Als ich dann rein ging hab ich beiläufig erfahren dass ich einfach vergessen wurde...

als ich mich dann bei der ärztin beschwert habe meinte die nur "sie können froh sein, dass ich sie überhaupt behandele" und durfte mir dann ne 10 minuten debatte mit ihr über das gesundhetissystem in deutschland geben mit der ständigen aussage sie wolle auswandern.

als ich dann ein wenig forscher wurde weil ich doch endlich einmal behandelt werden wollte und hier nicht über gesundheitssysteme disktueiren möchte, bekam ich ein "nun passen sie mal auf ihren ton auf, sie könnten mein sohn sein" zu hören...

da wär mir echt fast die hutschnur geplatzt -.-


----------



## Magogan (21. Juni 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja wie dem auch sei! Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich auf dem Land deutlich länger in den Wartezimmern gewartet habe als jetzt in der Stadt. Beim Zahnarzt und Hausarzt war das nicht so auffällig, aber beim Orthopäden und beim Augenarzt war das schon extrem! Ich glaube, dass liegt einfach wirklich daran, dass es auf dem Land zuwenig solcher Fachärzte gibt.



Augenarzt ... ooh mann ... ich sitze beim Augenarzt meist 2 Stunden, auch wenn ich zwischendurch mal 2-3 mal für Untersuchungen drankomme, die 1-5 Minuten dauern und nach denen ich wieder warten muss. Und wirklich weiterhelfen tun die mir nicht ... sagen mir nur, dass ich wiederkommen soll in einem halben Jahr und das schon seit mehreren Jahren. Achja, Brillen gibt es ja jetzt beim Optiker, dafür muss ich auch nicht mehr zum Augenarzt ... Ehrlich, was soll ich noch beim Augenarzt?


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ich hab mal geschlagene 2 stunden im wartezimmer gesessen, als das wartezimmer sich dann zu mdritten mal mit leuten füllte die nach mir kamen, habe ich mich beschwert und bekam nur ein "ja sie sind gleich dran" zu hören. Und das mit Termin. Als ich dann rein ging hab ich beiläufig erfahren dass ich einfach vergessen wurde...
> 
> als ich mich dann bei der ärztin beschwert habe meinte die nur "sie können froh sein, dass ich sie überhaupt behandele" und durfte mir dann ne 10 minuten debatte mit ihr über das gesundhetissystem in deutschland geben mit der ständigen aussage sie wolle auswandern.
> 
> ...



können die sich leider leisten - jedenfalls die fachärzte


----------



## Kuya (26. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich war heute beim Arzt und habe ca. 40 Minuten warten müssen. Bei anderen Ärzten sind es auch mal 1,5 Stunden ... obwohl man einen Termin hat!
> 
> ...



Öhm... .

Ob wir mehr Ärzte brauchen? Man kann nie genug Ärzte haben!

Zu den Wartezeiten kann ich nichts sagen, ich bin da ein Sonderfall, da ich meinen Arzt Privat kenne.
Ich bekomme die Krankmeldungen auch an der Rezeption ausgehändigt.

Und wenn ich zum Arzt will, also ihn wirklich sprechen, warte ich entweder kurz einige Minuten, und frag ihn, ob ich ihn kurz zu Rate ziehen kann.
(Der macht das dann zwischen 2 Patienten, wäre es ne längere Geschichte, schicke ich ihm ne SMS oder so, und Frag ihn, wie es Heute bei ihm ausschaut, wann ich am "besten" vorbeikommen könnte.

Und was das Wartezimmer (bzw. das Inkubations-Zentrum für Krankheitserreger aller Art) angeht:

Ich habe immer mein Handy, meinen MP³-Player, eine Zeitung, oder weiß der Geier was dabei, um mich zu beschäftigen.
(Im Notfall bleib ich an der Rezeption stehen, und flirte ne halbe Stunde mit den Empfangsdamen. 

Mein Vorschlag also:

Anderer Arzt, oder vorher anrufen und sich über die Anzahl der Personen im Wartezimmer Auskunft geben lassen, oder ganz Früh hingehen, um der erste zu sein, oder/und einen Roman, oder dergleichen einpacken, um dir die Wartezeit zu verschönern. 

Oder warte draußen, rauche (falls Raucher) ne Zigarette und lass dich reinrufen.

Krank sein, heißt ja nicht, das du dich zur bestrafung 1-2 Std. in ein überfülltes beengtes Wartezimmer voller hustender Menschen setzen musst. 


Hoffe da war der ein oder andere Vorschlag für dich dabei. 




> 3 mal wegen ner verkrampften Speiseröhre)


... das hört sich verdammt unangenehm an.


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ich hab mal geschlagene 2 stunden im wartezimmer gesessen, als das wartezimmer sich dann zu mdritten mal mit leuten füllte die nach mir kamen, habe ich mich beschwert und bekam nur ein "ja sie sind gleich dran" zu hören. Und das mit Termin. Als ich dann rein ging hab ich beiläufig erfahren dass ich einfach vergessen wurde...
> 
> als ich mich dann bei der ärztin beschwert habe meinte die nur "sie können froh sein, dass ich sie überhaupt behandele" und durfte mir dann ne 10 minuten debatte mit ihr über das gesundhetissystem in deutschland geben mit der ständigen aussage sie wolle auswandern.
> 
> ...



Nach so einer Diskussion hätte ich ehrlich gesagt Schiss, meine Gesundheit nochmal in die Hände so einer ollen Nudel zu geben. ^^
Lieber gleich den Arzt wechseln.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> ... das hört sich verdammt unangenehm an.



Och naja, ich konnte halt kein bisschen mehr schlucken, ging nur bis zum Verschluss und kam dann zurück, saß da immer mit Spuknapf...
Tat zum Glück nicht weh oder sowas...


----------

